# Router or Line problem?



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys i have a 300Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router Model No. TD-W8968 Version 1.1 from Tp-Link.Firmware Version:0.6.0 1.3 v0005.0 Build 131226 Rel.33881n  Hardware Version:TD-W8968 v1 00000000

Recently for the past few days my rooter has been rebooting way too often once for almost every 2 minutes making my internet connection practically impossible to use. By the way i'm using the BSNL BBG Combo ULD 945 @ Upto  2  Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB.

Can anyone help me isolate the issue? Is it with the isp or is my router broken?

My occupancy is almost around 100% sometimes even more than that and the snr value is always around 10-15.What other information do you guys need to help me?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

Line problem, check for loose contacts and clean the rust off the wires at ends.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2015)

make sure you have a stable power connection to the router. If possible connect it with a ups.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Line problem, check for loose contacts and clean the rust off the wires at ends.



No loose contacts or rust in the wires inside my house that is from the splitter! There is nothing i can do about the lines outside my house!



topgear said:


> make sure you have a stable power connection to the router. If possible connect it with a ups.



I'm pretty sure the power supply is ok, its connected to my home ups so in case of low voltage or something like that my home ups kicks in !


----------



## $hadow (Feb 1, 2015)

Sometimes the problem is from the pole from where the wire is coming. Ask your lineman to check for carbon on the wire.


----------



## patkim (Feb 1, 2015)

what if you remove the incoming phone/net cable and just keep the router ON for sometime, does it reboot on its own?
do  a factory reset and re-setup manually again
check if there's any new firmware available for your model and update.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 3, 2015)

Ask a friend of you to get the modem and try it,if possible


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 4, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Ask a friend of you to get the modem and try it,if possible



Tried with a friends modem, the problem seems to persist!



patkim said:


> what if you remove the incoming phone/net cable and just keep the router ON for sometime, does it reboot on its own?
> do  a factory reset and re-setup manually again
> check if there's any new firmware available for your model and update.



Did a factory reset, running on the latest firmware.It doesn't reboot if not connected to the line!



$hadow said:


> Sometimes the problem is from the pole from where the wire is coming. Ask your lineman to check for carbon on the wire.



I've booked a complaint yesterday lets see what the BSNL folks do!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't give up on the complaint go the other top designated officials of BSNL to get them serious on this matter.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2015)

also always check in your modem line/connection/device info that snr values are above 15 & attn values are below 50.


----------

